# Cant answer phone calls on Das Bamf 3.0 Rc4.9



## jdmrpm (Jul 26, 2011)

when i get phone calls i unlock my phone but there is no option to answer all i see is "end call" at the bottom as if i already answered but the phone keeps ringing... HELPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have google searched this and dont see any real help.. i even flashed my phone to mr2.5 and still no luck...

should i reflash das bamf? its annoying cause i have to wait until the call goes to voicemail or i have to hit end call which will reject the call and call them back... HELP


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Did you disable the lock screen? If so, that's why.

Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


----------



## jdmrpm (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah i was just about to explain that i disabled the sense 3.0 ring lock screen...i think its corny, so is there anyway to correct this without using the sense ring lock screen?


----------



## tsears (Jul 17, 2011)

Nope. Your stuck.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jdmrpm (Jul 26, 2011)

tsears said:


> Nope. Your stuck.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


thats a heartbreaker =(


----------



## Shambala69 (Jul 11, 2011)

jdmrpm said:


> when i get phone calls i unlock my phone but there is no option to answer all i see is "end call" at the bottom as if i already answered but the phone keeps ringing... HELPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have google searched this and dont see any real help.. i even flashed my phone to mr2.5 and still no luck...
> 
> should i reflash das bamf? its annoying cause i have to wait until the call goes to voicemail or i have to hit end call which will reject the call and call them back... HELP


Have you tried re-flashing yet? I am running the same ROM with the MR2 OTA radio and phone works fine for me.


----------



## Ruinit (Jul 26, 2011)

nvm wrong thread


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

jdmrpm said:


> when i get phone calls i unlock my phone but there is no option to answer all i see is "end call" at the bottom as if i already answered but the phone keeps ringing... HELPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have google searched this and dont see any real help.. i even flashed my phone to mr2.5 and still no luck...
> 
> should i reflash das bamf? its annoying cause i have to wait until the call goes to voicemail or i have to hit end call which will reject the call and call them back... HELP


For what it's worth, I had this same problem with this ROM, and I had not disabled the lockscreen. I installed it into a Boot Manager slot, which I figured disqualified me from support, but I thought I'd mention it here. It's not entirely related to the lock screen, says I.


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

Pupalei said:


> For what it's worth, I had this same problem with this ROM, and I had not disabled the lockscreen. I installed it into a Boot Manager slot, which I figured disqualified me from support, but I thought I'd mention it here. It's not entirely related to the lock screen, says I.


I had this problem when using the Mr Number app to analyze incoming calls before I answer.

I assume other apps that pop up info during an incoming call may also override the sense ring.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"WishRyder said:


> I had this problem when using the Mr Number app to analyze incoming calls before I answer.
> 
> I assume other apps that pop up info during an incoming call may also override the sense ring.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Try root call blocker pro, it blocks calls and SMS at a system level so you never even notice. Might help

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

I assume you reflashed the rom before posting?

If not... Reflash the rom after a full wipe.


----------

